# Wounded doe



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

There is a doe on my property that I think the coyotes got a hold of two nights ago I heard them carrying on and then the next morning while looking for chub in my creek I spooked this half grown doe from under my bridge.She has a front leg wound at the knee and her butt has been chewed on but she is still alive but won't go far.I am at a lost as to what to do.I probably can't legally shoot her and even if I did I can't dump her somewhere legaly but I hate seeing her suffer.I think if I called the Sheriff they could maybe shoot her but I still wouldn't be able to dump her and I have no way to bury her


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

fishless said:


> There is a doe on my property that I think the coyotes got a hold of two nights ago I heard them carrying on and then the next morning while looking for chub in my creek I spooked this half grown doe from under my bridge.She has a front leg wound at the knee and her butt has been chewed on but she is still alive but won't go far.I am at a lost as to what to do.I probably can't legally shoot her and even if I did I can't dump her somewhere legaly but I hate seeing her suffer.I think if I called the Sheriff they could maybe shoot her but I still wouldn't be able to dump her and I have no way to bury her


Deer are pretty hardy creatures. You'd be doing her a favor if you went out at night and shot the coyotes.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

First thing they go for is the ass...and yes get out there and shoot em!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I would call the game warden instead of sheriff and let them access the situation with the deer! They would know best by just looking at her, and yes go out and shoot those yotes!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Trying to shoot the yotes won’t work most likely. Do the deer a favor if she is that bad. Stop the suffering.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Nature is strong. Ive seen deer with arrows through em that healed over. She’ll recover.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I've heard of the game warden saying to let nature take its course....but I see where your coming from I like to hunt deer but hate to see them suffer


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Do what YOU deem necessary, suffering is the worst. Coyotes will be back if a wounded animal exists..


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if she is that bad shoot the deer and leave her lay. the yotes will take care of the body. but at least you put her out of her pain. but deer are a hearty animal. but more than likely the yotes will finish the job if you don't.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

hailtothethief said:


> Nature is strong. Ive seen deer with arrows through em that healed over. She’ll recover.


I too have seen deer survive with broadheads in them. This is quite different from his description. I’m not sure how you could possibly say it will recover. The yotes will be back and they will most likely eat it while it’s still alive. The three s’s come to mind in a situation like this. I can’t stand to see something suffer.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Front leg wound is probably a wound from gun season. Coyotes single out the injured deer and go after them first. She is probably dead by now if they ate much of her hind quarters.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Muddy said:


> Front leg wound is probably a wound from gun season. Coyotes single out the injured deer and go after them first. She is probably dead by now if they ate much of her hind quarters.


She was dead in the creek this am.I got rid of her.Thanks for the input guys


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks for at least tryin, good deeds are rewarded..


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would save the carcass. Stake the carcass down within range of a window in your house. Put a driveway motion detector on the carcass. Shoot the coyotes when they come to feed on the carcass.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Muddy said:


> I would save the carcass. Stake the carcass down within range of a window in your house. Put a driveway motion detector on the carcass. Shoot the coyotes when they come to feed on the carcass.


That works great and it's fun. Whack them yotes.


----------

